# RESOLVED: 3 legged mini rex kit to special needs home



## akane (Aug 7, 2013)

Born with a nonworking leg but gets around fine and haven't noticed any other health problems so we decided to give it a chance. Very sweet. Loves to cuddle and sit around on your lap being petted. Would make a great house rabbit with a little extra care. The dead leg does need washed frequently because it gets urine on it and then picks up bedding. Saving up money for amputation in the future would be a good idea. Broken castor with a head spot like a cottontail. Pictures soon.

Located near Iowa City, Iowa. Please help find a home for this little trooper.


----------



## Tauntz (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh, I hope you can find him a wonderful understanding home. "Handicapped/handicapable" animals are often the sweetest & best "pets." Being animals they don't feel sorry for themselves & just enjoy life as it is. Wishing you both the best with finding him the perfect loving home for that special little bun.


----------



## Amy27 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## akane (Aug 8, 2013)

Here he(or she I haven't checked) is


----------



## akane (Aug 11, 2013)

Just went to his new home today.


----------



## Tauntz (Aug 11, 2013)

He/she is so adorable! Glad you were able to find him/her a loving & understanding home to provide him/her a wonderful life filled with love & care. Wishing him/her the best.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 14, 2013)

arty:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 15, 2013)

He/she is so cute! Good thing he/she got a good home!


----------

